# NEW BADASS ROTIFORM WHEELS * model number 3 *



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

So sexy and finally available in 18`s


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

I can't decide whether I love or hate them..


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i actually like them! very smooth and original design. but unless he has spacers the offset might be too low


----------



## Freeride (Apr 29, 2000)

are those like a +30 or +27 offset?


----------



## roar74 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (Freeride)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Freeride* »_are those like a +30 or +27 offset?

 thats what im thinking :/ hope they come out in a 40s offset


----------



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Well so far they come in 45ET 19 x 8.5 ...
So if they bring this to these wheels ... we in business


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I love the side profile, but the straight on shot....








I have faith, rotiform has been putting out some quality stuff.


----------



## lynchdgti (Sep 19, 2009)

*Whats the weight ?*

How much do they weigh ?


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Whats the weight ? (lynchdgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lynchdgti* »_How much do they weigh ? 

an even more important question: how much do they cost? if they are in the 300 range like two other wheels they have on their site, then im thinking about some new wheels come the end of summer.


_Modified by KyleCrish at 7:16 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

wow i want those


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

They are just asking to be curbed


----------



## lynchdgti (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*

Only big Donkey Girl Scouts curb wheels.


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: NEW BADASS ROTIFORM WHEELS * model number 3 * (-TEXAS2LO-)*









Looks like Ruf wheels!
I like!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: NEW BADASS ROTIFORM WHEELS * model number 3 * (Mehr_PSI)*

yesssssss


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: NEW BADASS ROTIFORM WHEELS * model number 3 * (got_vdub)*

they look unfinished. not feelin it...yet


----------



## Simmsled (May 3, 2007)

Yes. Those are wicked. Do want.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

these remind me of Mr.Golf's tdi mk4 golfs wheels. if anyone knows what im talking about... 
ill try to find a picture.
nevermind, they were rennworx
http://www.r-worx.com/page2/page9/page9.html
nastyyyyyy










_Modified by KyleCrish at 7:57 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## Grim Specter (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: NEW BADASS ROTIFORM WHEELS * model number 3 * (-TEXAS2LO-)*

I WANT THEM!!!!


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Not a fan, 1 curb and those will look like trash


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

so does any other wheel... try staying away from curbs.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*

hmmm... I think I found my next set of wheels


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

those need fat tires on them to make them look good.
stretched looks terrible.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Yes?
But, really, I agree with Outie that those things need some more meat to pull that off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

The wheels are 19x10 and 11 and they are forged. They are custom widths and et's and retail for about $1300 each before finishing extra's.


----------



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Chris, I heard the BLQ qill come in 18's soon ...
Is it true ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (-TEXAS2LO-)*

It would be at least 6 months to a year from what I heard


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ retail for about $1300 each before finishing extra's.

Wow.


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sweet jesus... 

Those are hot. $1300 x 4 is rent for 1/4 of the year though. Bummer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l3lacksheepsquad)*

Those are just ballpark retail prices


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Those are just ballpark retail prices

Nevertheless. I'm still shocked.


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well we can hope for a cast version, that should be cheaper even if you'd have to settle for preset widths and offsets.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah seriously i dont need uber light weight race wheels. i just want that design. 18x8.5 et 38. the masses will come.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleCrish* »_yeah seriously i dont need uber light weight race wheels. i just want that design. 18x8.5 et 38. the masses will come.

i want 18x10 et 35


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (BluMagic)*

Here's a few more pics
























Currently the NUE is only available in forged in 19" - 23" (with 18"s being available in about a month) in any width, offset and finish. Based on the feedback we've been getting since the show last weekend it looks like we'll be putting the NUE into cast production soon with release later this year. Cast will most likely be 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 (or 10) and we're contemplating 18"s in the same size. The cast version MSRP will be inline with our MIA and BLQ at $299 per wheel for 19x8.5. 18" pricing has not been set yet.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hawt damn brian


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*









Damn...Super-trump-Lotto....


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_. Based on the feedback we've been getting since the show last weekend it looks like we'll be putting the NUE into cast production soon with release later this year. Cast will most likely be 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 (or 10) and we're contemplating 18"s in the same size. The cast version MSRP will be inline with our MIA and BLQ at $299 per wheel for 19x8.5. 18" pricing has not been set yet.











Aaaaaaaand I'll be following this development closely. Awesome.


----------



## Colton908 (Mar 23, 2010)

i really like these, nothing crazy but straight up sexy.


----------



## kaban (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The wheels are 19x10 and 11 and they are forged. They are custom widths and et's and retail for about $1300 each before finishing extra's.

lol!
Nice wheels though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (kaban)*


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow, that is hot.








But I'd have to take 'em off M-F while the wife drives to work.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (G2BForReal)*

More pics on our facebook - http://www.facebook.com/rotiformwheels if you guys are interested. We'll get our website updated later this week with studio shots, pricing and more.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW im definitely interested in the cast versions if the 18's are gonna be less than $299 a wheel. hell, i may even consider the 19's is there a way to get a non-staggered set though?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*

I am sure that non staggered will not be a problem.


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

Very interested in cast versions of these. Was going to get the BLQ, now I'll wait.


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ZIPN VW)*

Deffinitly getting these once cast is avalible.


----------



## 423RS$ (May 16, 2008)

anymore pictures of the B8 wagen?????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (423RS$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *423RS$* »_anymore pictures of the B8 wagen?????


----------



## 423RS$ (May 16, 2008)

looks sick what about with the blq's?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (423RS$)*


----------



## 20th AE#2231 (May 4, 2010)

Bro, those wheels are hella wicked sick!!!! *2 thumbs up*


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

any idea when they will be coming out in cast? I REALLY REALLY hope you do 19x10 but either way as soon as they come out I am getting some :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are doing a preorder for the 19" cast NUE's, 18" cast BLQs and 17" cast BLQs


----------

